# Reo Grand and Reo mini leather pouch



## zadiac (2/5/15)

Though the Reonauts would want to know this.

Scroll down tot he 19th product. Leather pouch for Reo Grand and Mini and can be worn on belt too.

http://www.serenitygear.com/index.html

Hope you find it useful.

Lots of other leather products for mods there too

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/5/15)

That is awesome @zadiac
Thanks so much for posting that

Seems quite pricey though. With shipping it will probably be over R700
I still think someone locally should make something similar. 
Pouches for box mods to be clipped to a belt
Would be ideal for vape meets


----------



## kimbo (2/5/15)

Silver said:


> That is awesome @zadiac
> Thanks so much for posting that
> 
> Seems quite pricey though. With shipping it will probably be over R700
> ...



Something like this is nice and easy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (2/5/15)

That looks perfect @kimbo!

Pallas should bring those in. I will buy a few, guaranteed
Hint hint


----------



## kimbo (2/5/15)

@Silver i am trying for the last two months but they believe it must be shiny to make money. I will try again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (2/5/15)

kimbo said:


> Something like this is nice and easy
> 
> View attachment 26462


I have the same pouch which i use when im at work for my reo mini. Since i got the rogue i doubt ill ever use it again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro (19/4/17)

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/kydex-mod-holsters.665474/

Reactions: Like 2


----------

